# my SP 2022 is stuck open



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok , I'm a new gun owner and I was clearing my Sig and took the retaining pin mechanism out and pushed the slide back until it locked "open". I do not know how to get it "unlocked". I would appreciate any help.

Smoke


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/30722-sig-2022-9mm-help.html

After reading all the posts I think this is the one I'd try first: Instead of using anything of a Hammer type, the easy solution if it locks up is to pull slide back, turn pistol upside down and will unlock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Is the magazine out of the gun?
If it isn't, take it out.


----------



## ssureshot (Jan 7, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Is the magazine out of the gun?
> If it isn't, take it out.


Or simply pull the lever that holds it open down..


----------

